# Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation



## butterfly_6978 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello everyone! I have been on Specktra for about a year now, and have not seen a thread devoted to mineralize satinsfinish SPF 15 foundation. I did a search for this in the WOC of thread and saw a few references but not an entire thread. (If there is a thread devoted to this, please reference this to me and or move my thread into that one moderators--thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )

Do any of you use this foundation now that it is summer? Do you pair it with the mineralize powder? How do you like it? What shades are you wearing?

I am just curious to hear your thoughts about this foundation and how you are wearing it. Thank you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have used it...and I occasionally use it still sometimes...But I didn't use it with Minerailze powder...Not for any specific reason...I just used it with regular blot powder...I do like the formula itself....My only problem with MAC is finding that "Just perfect" shade for my complexion


----------



## Rene (Jun 9, 2009)

I use it. I haven't use it in a while. i don't have a problem with it. i set it with mineralize powder. i love the way it looks. i wear nc50


----------



## MAHALO (Jun 10, 2009)

I really love the dewy look this foundation gives to my normal/slightly dry skin. I use it mostly in the Winter. But occassionally, I wear it during warmer weather too. I don't use the mineralized powder over it just a bit of blush. My winter color is NC45. My summer color is NW43.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

i love mineralize satinfinish. um, i don't wear it often in the summer time because it's rainy season (i'm in ft.laud) and it's very humid right now so it tends to feels heavy and i looks like it's melting off my face. lol.
i normally swith to the mineralize loose powder this time of year. but any other day? i LOVE satinfinish.

tish: you can't find a color with MAC that matches you? i used NC50 for satinfinish and medium deep or deep dark (depends on my tan) in the loose powder and i lucked out on those two because no other brand has a color that matches me. every other brand i've tried makes me look ashy or gray or both. ha!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks....NC50 was a bit too dark for me....I can wear NC45 mixed with NW43 and it works well...Just tired of the mixing....Actually I have been using Colorstay which is a perfect Match and also I went back to MUFE and HD 173 matches me to perfection...I am going to try the MUFE F&B this week it is a lighter coverage for summer....Mat Velvet was too heavy for me


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thanks....NC50 was a bit too dark for me....I can wear NC45 mixed with NW43 and it works well...Just tired of the mixing....Actually I have been using Colorstay which is a perfect Match and also I went back to MUFE and HD 173 matches me to perfection...I am going to try the MUFE F&B this week it is a lighter coverage for summer....Mat Velvet was too heavy for me_

 
you sound like my mom. she's nc45 in the winter and nw43 in the summer. she doesn't even go in the sun a lot. she'll just wake up one day and nc45 has her looking a slight ashy. ha!

i've been thinking of trying colorstay. i tried matte mousse by maybelline and i LOVE it. it's my drugstore line perfect shade


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

^^mufe is another one i need to get on


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thanks....NC50 was a bit too dark for me....I can wear NC45 mixed with NW43 and it works well...Just tired of the mixing....Actually I have been using Colorstay which is a perfect Match and also I went back to MUFE and HD 173 matches me to perfection...I am going to try the MUFE F&B this week it is a lighter coverage for summer....Mat Velvet was too heavy for me_

 

Tish, I started this thread because I also have a problem with finding the right shade in any of Mac products other than Studio Fix Powder C7--C7 matches me perfectly and mineralized skinfinish natural in medium deep also matches. But, in liquids I can mix NC45 and NC50 together to get the right shade but it gets expensive to mix. I want to try mineralize satinfinish foundation but NC50 oxidizes on me to an orange color! I will most likely go back to the counter to see if NW43 may work.


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_you sound like my mom. she's nc45 in the winter and nw43 in the summer. she doesn't even go in the sun a lot. she'll just wake up one day and nc45 has her looking a slight ashy. ha!

i've been thinking of trying colorstay. i tried matte mousse by maybelline and i LOVE it. it's my drugstore line perfect shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lauren1981, what shade do you use in matte mousse by maybelline? What shade do you use in MAC? I appreciate what you said about your Mom having to change foundations--in the past I have had to change to a NW43 for the summer months. I am not a true NC45 but if I mix NC45 with NC50 I have a good match most of the year since summer is not too long in Chicago.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_Tish, I started this thread because I also have a problem with finding the right shade in any of Mac products other than Studio Fix Powder C7--C7 matches me perfectly and mineralized skinfinish natural in medium deep also matches. But, in liquids I can mix NC45 and NC50 together to get the right shade but it gets expensive to mix. I want to try mineralize satinfinish foundation but NC50 oxidizes on me to an orange color! I will most likely go back to the counter to see if NW43 may work._

 
have you tried the loose powder in deep dark????
i think the reason nc50 works so perfect for me is because i have a lot of red in my skin anyway. i've heard that orange thing before tho. i wonder why that happens....


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_have you tried the loose powder in deep dark????
i think the reason nc50 works so perfect for me is because i have a lot of red in my skin anyway. i've heard that orange thing before tho. i wonder why that happens...._

 
Lauren1981, deep dark powder is too dark for my complexion--it would oxidize  more with me. But, I will use your same logic and try the msn in medium deep with the NC50 and see what happens. Thank you so much


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 10, 2009)

Colorstay in Caramel is my DS foundation of choice I love it.....and to be honest it is almost identical to MUFE 173 I put them both on my hands and could not tell the difference. Mind you this is a big dea for me because I have never worn DS foundation...but it is awesome


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_Lauren1981, what shade do you use in matte mousse by maybelline? What shade do you use in MAC? I appreciate what you said about your Mom having to change foundations--in the past I have had to change to a NW43 for the summer months. I am not a true NC45 but if I mix NC45 with NC50 I have a good match most of the year since summer is not too long in Chicago._

 
ummmmmmmmmmmm, i REALLY can't remember but i will def look tonight for you. a BIG part of me wants to say caramel. it was $9 and buy one get one free at wal-greens (couple of months back) and that's the only reason i picked it up because if it sucked, it was only $9 but if i love it, now i've got two bottles of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you look/sound like we are very close in color which is why i was surprised when you said nc50 doesn't work too well for you. which nc50 are you using? studio fix?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

i didn't answer the whole question. lol.
in mineralize satinfinish i wear NC50, in the loose powder i use medium deep, and bronzer i use deep dark because it's really close/similar (as far as being more red) to NC50.


----------



## MAHALO (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_Lauren1981, deep dark powder is too dark for my complexion--it would oxidize more with me. But, I will use your same logic and try the msn in medium deep with the NC50 and see what happens. Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you can't find a good powder match in MAC, try Bobbi Brown Powder in Basic Brown. It's sheer so it suits a range of brown skintones. There are two formulations. One is recommended for oily skin and sheer application.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 10, 2009)

Satinfinish was my go to foundation for over a year until Studio Sculpt came.  I still use it, but not as much.  Usually when I haven't cleaned my brushes and my 187 is available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I would used MSF Natural over it, but it was turning my face orange.  So I use very little of the it when I where it now.  Then I use another powder, invisible set or something like that.


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i didn't answer the whole question. lol.
in mineralize satinfinish i wear NC50, in the loose powder i use medium deep, and bronzer i use deep dark because it's really close/similar (as far as being more red) to NC50._

 
Lauren, I use the following in Mac products:

Studio Fix Powder C7 (the best match)
Studio Fix Fluid NC50 mixed with a bit of Nc45
Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Medium Deep (Dark and Deep Dark Oxidize on me)


I want to try mineralize satinfiish foundation but NC50 turned orange on me--I am going to go to the counter when I have time to get re-matched in that particular foundation. I have yellow undertones in my skin with not a lot of red. I hope that gets at what I use. Thank you again for your help and suggestions, if you want to check out my skin tone, click on my avatar pic.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jun 10, 2009)

I wear NC50 in the Satinfinish every day. Initially I used to set it with Dark MSF and I tend to look too orangey and extremely tanned. So I switched my MSF to Medium Deep and it has worked out perfectly ( at least for now). I'm hoping the summer doesnt change my coloring too much, requiring me to get matched all over again!!


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 11, 2009)

Kinda OT, but does anyone know the shelf life of the satinfinish liquid foundation? I've had mine for just about a year and I *gasp* still use it. Am I wrong for using it for so long? I still have a LOT left! 

I'm NC42 in the satinfinish liquid, but I also mix it with the dream liquid mousse by Maybeline in Honey Beige. It comes out exactly right that way.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_Kinda OT, but does anyone know the shelf life of the satinfinish liquid foundation? I've had mine for just about a year and I *gasp* still use it. Am I wrong for using it for so long? I still have a LOT left! 

I'm NC42 in the satinfinish liquid, but I also mix it with the dream liquid mousse by Maybeline in Honey Beige. It comes out exactly right that way._

 

To be quite honest, my first bottle of Satinifinish lasted for almost 2 yrs! it didnt go bad or anything. I wasnt using it every day.  

So see if the consistency has changed or it smellsfunky. If not, go ahead and use it.  But that's my 2 cents


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_Lauren, I use the following in Mac products:

Studio Fix Powder C7 (the best match)
Studio Fix Fluid NC50 mixed with a bit of Nc45
Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Medium Deep (Dark and Deep Dark Oxidize on me)


I want to try mineralize satinfiish foundation but NC50 turned orange on me--I am going to go to the counter when I have time to get re-matched in that particular foundation. I have yellow undertones in my skin with not a lot of red. I hope that gets at what I use. Thank you again for your help and suggestions, if you want to check out my skin tone, click on my avatar pic._

 
okay, then that's why (having yellow undertones) that happens. i can understand that. well, that maybelline matte mousse? i REALLY feel that might work for you because it's not as red as NC50 but like i said we seem to be about the same color so since you have more yellow it should suit you also.
it was matte mousse: airbrush finish in Caramel and then next to "caramel" it says "Dark 2"
see how that works for you. i was a little skep about it at first because it looks similar to this color from l'oreal true match i used to try but NONE of l'oreal's colors match me because i have too much red.
if you try it, let me know how it works for you!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_To be quite honest, my first bottle of Satinifinish lasted for almost 2 yrs! it didnt go bad or anything. I wasnt using it every day. 

So see if the consistency has changed or it smellsfunky. If not, go ahead and use it. But that's my 2 cents_

 
wow you have me beat with the 2 yrs. lol! but i agree. the bottle i still use now is one that i bought last summer and i just shake it a little and it still goes on like how it did when i got it last year. it doesn't look crazy or anything


----------



## elongreach (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_Kinda OT, but does anyone know the shelf life of the satinfinish liquid foundation? I've had mine for just about a year and I *gasp* still use it. Am I wrong for using it for so long? I still have a LOT left! 

I'm NC42 in the satinfinish liquid, but I also mix it with the dream liquid mousse by Maybeline in Honey Beige. It comes out exactly right that way._

 
You should be fine.  As long as the consistency hasn't changed or there is no smell.  I've had my Satinfinish since Feb 2008 and I still have slightly under half a bottle left.  I'm still using it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Shelf life for liquids is 3 years....But I normally go by the smell and texture...it may last longer


----------



## juicychic (Jun 13, 2009)

I use this foundation in nw43
and I have really dry skin in the winter/not so dry skin in the summer
I also set it with MSFN in Dark and it looks pretty.
I'll have to wait for the winter to see if I'm a NC45 like alot of the other girls are saying.

Also I wanna try the Revlon Colorstay Foundation but don't know what color..


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies! I usually don't sell alot of MSF liquid to WOC @ my counter simply because a good number of WOC (esp us blk women) are oily. I'm an oily NC45/50 and the last thing I want is the satin finish from MSF liquid. It's really pretty on younger, drier skin but not for the oily girls. I LOVE the MSF Natural powder though! I use dark and it makes me look caramel & sunkissed


----------



## Lapis (Jun 14, 2009)

I HATED this foundation, turned orange on me!
Had me looking like an oil slick, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

I really like to wear this foundation in NC 30 in summer. It has a lighter texture than Studio Fix Fluid and has a little sheen in it. I prefer wearing Blot Powder Loose in Medium Dark over it.


----------



## myzleelee (Jun 14, 2009)

I LUV LUV LUV THIS FOUNDATION!!! im nw45 w/dry skin. it give a hint of dewy-ness, but not shiny. and most of all it does not CONTRIBUTE to dry skin. it doesn't streak, and it moisturizes..... i luv it!


----------

